# Late summer talent



## destructive_mechanic

Here is the talent for this year. No bruisers, but some bucks none the less.


















I am hoping the last one will be my first recurve kill.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

For soem reason this one didnt show up.


----------



## hassell

Right on, they look to be in great shape.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah they look healthy enough to eat


----------



## Mattuk

Very nice, I look forward to you being in the next photo.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

Nice pics


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thanks. They are average of what I see in my area with no management what so ever. Yeah Matt, I would be uber happy to have one of the 8s with my recurve. I wont shoot any of the other ones. Just save them for youngsters and new hunters. I want to put my wife on one of them and my nephew.

Its nearly impossible for anyone to successfully manage in my part of MS with the hunting regs. There are 3-5 weeks of running deer with dogs and only 1 with gun and no dogs.







I dont know what this state is thinking, but I am gonna bow hunt this year so i should have some peace in the woods for a little bit. But anyways, yall dont want to hear me fuss...

If those young bucks are dumb, then this should be a good year for me to get some kids and new hunters on some bucks so I am really looking forward to that (if the dogs dont cross my place and run them off).


----------



## Mattuk

Running deer with dogs, is that driving them to waiting guns?


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Yeah pretty much, but the problem is that the hunting clubs around us dont control their dogs and they run off of their property and onto everyone elses pushing deer weve worked to manage, feed, and keep around away from our property. Although not a fan of hunting deer with dogs, I am not bluntly against it, its not my right to say what they can and cant do, I am just against the assholes who dont respect other people and infringe on their rights. Ahhh... Im ranting again... sorry Matt...


----------



## Mattuk

Don't worry about that, I would be more than pissed about that sort of thing too. Over here if you say running deer with dogs it means poachers using lurcher's to catch and kill deer not shoot them.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I know it man. Whats even worse is that I have about 1500 acres worth of land owners all here together with joining land than that want to put together a management plan and build up the quality of our area, but its just a couple of hunting clubs running dogs on the outskirts that are preventing it. No one wants to invest time, money, and effort into it when some one elses dogs are going to disrupt it all constantly. If you consider this thinking of the state as a whole, then the entire states quality of deer is remaining shabby as a whole because of this, reducing the numbers of non-resident hunters and money that would be poured into the states economy.


----------



## hassell

Here if you see dogs running deer you can report it and you are allowed also to shoot them.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> Here if you see dogs running deer you can report it and you are allowed also to shoot them.


Yep same here.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Here its legal to hunt with them and if you shoot them you have to reimburse the owner the value of the dog, even though it is tresspassing and all sorts of other issues. I wouldnt want to shoot someones hunting dog regardless unless it was a serious issue and the owners were just blatantly saying "bleep" you(as Matt says) lol. Accidents are gonna happen, but if it is frequent then something needs to be done. Its a serious battle going on here in MS, but there is no way respectful deer hunting/management and hunting deer with dogs can co-exist. Its sad but true.


----------



## Mattuk

Here its illegal to hunt a deer with a dog (no gun) thats why I said poaching so I'm happy to shoot the dog. Though on saying that the type of person that does this is not to be messed with and your better of calling the police. Many a gamekeeper has had to move jobs for fear of his family's safety.


----------



## youngdon

I don't know if you can shoot the dog here or not, I doubt it, the handlers need as bit of that IMO,


----------



## Mattuk

Don the type of poachers that run deer with dogs here need shooting.


----------



## catcapper

"SSS"--- Your area will get a rep as not a good place to hunt then you can get to managing your deer. Those houndsmen don't seem to care who they run over---so return the favor.


----------



## Mattuk

Well said Dave.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I know thats right.


----------



## Antlerz22

destructive_mechanic said:


> Here is the talent for this year. No bruisers, but some bucks none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping the last one will be my first recurve kill.


Antlerz are nice, but Ive never sat down and been served a a hot plate of steaming Antlerz!!---JUST MEAT!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Both deep freezers will get filled for sure with does. I like to get me a nice buck a year too though, hopefully with my recurve this year. I want to get my nephew and wife on their first bucks too.


----------



## On a call

catcapper said:


> "SSS"--- Your area will get a rep as not a good place to hunt then you can get to managing your deer. Those houndsmen don't seem to care who they run over---so return the favor.


Yes I agree...their dogs have no idea where the property boarders are and it gives some unethical hound hunters the convient excuse to be on your property ( been there and done that and not proud ).

Anyhow...nice deer.


----------



## knapper

We can use dogs, but I do not think that it is the way to go even with any animal that is taken. Get out there and be smarter than the nest guy.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I am not against raccoon hunting etc. with dogs, but around here they are like foxes around Matts place. Everywhere and over populated.


----------



## ReidRH

There again its the 3 S rule! Shoot Shovel and Shut UP! The Same thing happens to me too! Ticks Me Off to set on a Stand 3 or 4 hours and someone else's Dog on My Property walks all around me just ruining a good hunt! I usually Put a bullet right under them and run them off Unless they keep Coming Back Then its the 3 S Rule!


----------



## knapper

If we see dogs running moose or such they can be shot on sight. There is no running if any game that is leagle.


----------



## ReidRH

Running Game With Dogs is a Southern Tradition that has gone on for hundreds of years. To move game out of the brush into the open. The Biggest Problem is there are unethical Hunters that just throw their dogs out on anyones property. They dont Plant anything for the deer or try to manage the herds at all. Most of the Dog hunters motto is " If it is Brown its down" No Matter what the Dogs are running. Then they want to complain that many places they used to be able to hunt are now posted. I personally believe that if a person has a hunting dog loose they should be responsible enough to hunt on land they have leased or they own, also when the hunt is done catch the dogs and take them home. This has been a hot subject in MS for a few years now.

I have raccoon hunted all over the area I lived in at the time and had permission from 99% of the land owners to hunt. Why? Because of my reputation, I Never left dogs running loose at the end of the hunt and for being willing to pay forany damages that they caused when hunting. I Never had to pay for anything they did because I was in close proximity of them at all times and Knew they were not into something they weren't supposed to be doing. I have been out of coonhunting with dogs for 15 years and I still get calls from folks that want me to come and thin out the raccoons on their property!

MS Dept of Wildlife Fisheries and Parks have adopted New rules concerning this. If Running deer with Dogs they must be fitted with Radio tracking collars and the owners must obtain a permit from the State to do so.


----------



## hassell

ReidRH said:


> Running Game With Dogs is a Southern Tradition that has gone on for hundreds of years. To move game out of the brush into the open. The Biggest Problem is there are unethical Hunters that just throw their dogs out on anyones property. They dont Plant anything for the deer or try to manage the herds at all. Most of the Dog hunters motto is " If it is Brown its down" No Matter what the Dogs are running. Then they want to complain that many places they used to be able to hunt are now posted. I personally believe that if a person has a hunting dog loose they should be responsible enough to hunt on land they have leased or they own, also when the hunt is done catch the dogs and take them home. This has been a hot subject in MS for a few years now.
> 
> I have raccoon hunted all over the area I lived in at the time and had permission from 99% of the land owners to hunt. Why? Because of my reputation, I Never left dogs running loose at the end of the hunt and for being willing to pay forany damages that they caused when hunting. I Never had to pay for anything they did because I was in close proximity of them at all times and Knew they were not into something they weren't supposed to be doing. I have been out of coonhunting with dogs for 15 years and I still get calls from folks that want me to come and thin out the raccoons on their property!
> 
> MS Dept of Wildlife Fisheries and Parks have adopted New rules concerning this. If Running deer with Dogs they must be fitted with Radio tracking collars and the owners must obtain a permit from the State to do so.


 Unfortunately there are not enough responsible people like yourself to go around, traditions are very hard to overcome, just because ones father or grandfather hunted certain area's doesn't mean you also have that right!!


----------



## ReidRH

Well the thing is, Say a hunters dog gets down on your property and gets hung in a fence or something and starts howling, The Unethical dude decides to go after his dog on your property, He steps in a hole or trips or just walks into a sharp branch and hurts himself. People will Sue you over anythind Now days! Even though all Land in the State of MS is Posted with NO Signs Needed there are Still problems with People tresspassing and dumping trasg illegally. A few weeks ago I had 5 mattresses dumped on one of my properties! A Guy came along and offered to help me get rid of them yessir He will be able to hunt on my property if he asks! He and I got to talking and that is not the first time he hauled things away from that exact spot as he lives just up the road.


----------



## youngdon

It sounds as if you made a friend Richard. He'll help keep an eye on the place for you as well.


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds like the right sort of person to have around Richard.


----------



## On a call

Hey Richard..buy a trail cam set it up high and catch that guy or gal that thinks it is ok to dump any where.

Geezo, there are dumps and dumpster nowa days. You would think they would just do the right thing.


----------



## youngdon

If it's happening all the time that might be a solution.
However counting on people to do the right thing nowadays is a bit naive.


----------



## On a call

Oh how right you are..but idoits will be idoits and catching them red handed sure brings a smile to my face.


----------

